# CLINGY! rabbit



## maskedburito (May 6, 2010)

Hi all, so recently my rabbit as become super clingy. It was living with my friend for four months as I was away working so I dont know if it is doing this because its happy to be back or some wierd new behaviour change. Basically he follows me everywhere, always at my feet and constantly seeking attention, chinning me and nudging me. He licks me all the time and has started little nips, he recently even start little honk noises for attention. And he has started to leave droppings by my feet. I like giving him attention but it is becoming wayyy to much. Do you think this is temporary or is it time to get neutered/spay?


----------



## Runestonez (May 6, 2010)

This is the typical behavior of an un-neutered male!
It is like their form of courtship!
He loves you!

The poops are to claim you as his...the honking is his version of a love song!

The nipping is love bites...for bunns it is very expressive of their affection...on humans without fur...it hurts!
Congratulations!:biggrin:

Once he is neutered it will take a few weeks for his hormones to settle down again...but it eventually tapers off!

Danielle


----------



## maskedburito (May 6, 2010)

Yeah i figured so, is there any other solution that neutering? something i can do to null the effects? maybe a doll? will it slow down after spring?


----------



## Runestonez (May 6, 2010)

We gave our boy Solembum a doll...
it worked as a distraction for about two seconds and then he was back at me again!

In my own experience it doesn't slow down...it got to the point with us that he was spraying me as well as the honking, nipping and pooping.

I know people have males that are perfectly fine un-neutered...our boy just kept going. It was about a month before we could get him in for his neuter and it was a VERY long month. He was especially fond of spraying in my hair...my LONG hair...I was washing it 4-5 times a day! And his aim was wicked accurate!:grumpy

Danielle


----------



## elrohwen (May 6, 2010)

I don't know there's anything you can do other than neuter. His hormones are raging and he loves you


----------



## kirbyultra (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, rabbits don't "turn off". Once they're on, they're always on! I very much doubt a doll will help much. He'll know it's not a real rabbit and when he sees you, he already associates you as "his" :biggrin2:

It's cute that he's showing his affection and you're lucky he hasn't started to pee on you! 

I would look towards neutering as well! Asap!:wink


----------



## hln917 (May 6, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> This is the typical behavior of an un-neutered male!
> It is like their form of courtship!
> He loves you!
> 
> ...


Wow, my Baci LOVES me! Danielle~ you just described him to perfection, the poop, honking and nipping. He'sun-neutered and will stay that way. B/c of his past health issue, I won't chance him with surgery. I'll just taking my loving.:inlove:


----------



## kirbyultra (May 6, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Wow, my Baci LOVES me! Danielle~ you just described him to perfection, the poop, honking and nipping. He'sun-neutered and will stay that way. B/c of his past health issue, I won't chance him with surgery. I'll just taking my loving.:inlove:


That's why he's your :hearts: bunny!


----------



## Runestonez (May 6, 2010)

Try wearing a long sleeve sweater when you interact with him...
It won't stop the pinching...but it'll help some! :biggrin:

The thing I missed the most after we got Bummer neutered was that his love songs stopped. I loved to hear him sing to me! We called it oinking!

Danielle


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 7, 2010)

*Runestonez wrote: *


> the honking is his version of a love song!


I am sorry but that is the cutest thing I have ever heard in my life. I can just imagine a fluffy little rabbit honking away, trying to sing you a love song.

Jen:biggrin:


----------



## Runestonez (May 7, 2010)

Males take their love songs very seriously! lol:biggrin2:
It is hilarious to watch them running laps around you oinking out their love...unfortunately it kind of goes in a cycle...so its laps, love song, nipping...

You can't help but feel loved when you have amans that pays that much attention to you!:biggrin:

Danielle


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 7, 2010)

LOL!!! aww that is adorable. I really can just imagine that!

Jen


----------



## Daenerys (May 7, 2010)

Awww now I really want to know what rabbit honking sounds like! I have never hear a rabbit make noise before. My Basil and Genevieve have never made the slightest bit of sound before.


----------



## Fuzzie rabbit (Jun 26, 2010)

Talking about nurturing ( sorry if i spelt it wrong!) what is the maximum age to have 'the op' done. my rabbit is about 8 months. 
Fuzzie rabbit


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 26, 2010)

Fuzzie rabbit: the maximum age to have a rabbit neutered would be 2 years old. You will have a better chance of them not getting any disease that can harm them. With a rabbit being spayed you have an 85% and above chance of the rabbit not getting uterine cancer. I am not sure about the neutering. I just know that the male rabbit will not get testicular cancer.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 26, 2010)

I actually think the age at which the risks start increasing is above 3 years old, and I think most vets will be very reluctant to spay or neuter a rabbit above 6 years old.

Also, by spaying, you totally elimate the chance of uterine cancer. No uterus....no uterine cancer.

Jen


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 26, 2010)

sounds like some bun is in love. Hutch was just like that till a little snipping occured. He's till very friendly and a lot of fun to play with, but not pesty (Horny!!)


----------



## luna21 (Jun 27, 2010)

My Gizzy is terrible with the spraying, the honking was cute at first but when he circles I know what comes next and I run as fast as i can away from him...lol poor thing i feel so bad for him when he looks at me with such love in his eyes. I was debating weather or not to get his snipped, but after going through many paper towels I cant wait!!


----------

